# Idler Pully not springing back



## dad004 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have an LT1000 and the blades would not disengage.
I took the deck off and I see what is happening, but not sure how to fix it.
The idler pully is not returning back to the disengage position. I noticed that if I hit one of the brake arms for one of the blades, that will allow the idler pully to return to the disengage position. 
Does anyone know what I can do to fix it?


----------



## wes5050 (Mar 8, 2013)

The pivot point for the idler arm might have tightend its self of u might have dirt around it not alowing it to return properly.


----------



## dad004 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'll check it out. 
Thanks


----------



## dad004 (Apr 16, 2013)

Am I missing a piece?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

There should be a return spring for the pivot, and one on each brake arm you also need to put grease, or spray lubricant on the washer under the pivot bolt location. It tends to rust up, and keep it from moving freely. I take mine apart on a regular bassis, and put grease on the big flat washer under the pivot bolt.


----------



## dad004 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'll try that.
In playing around with it, I found that if I take off the spring on the brake arm pictured, the idler pulley returns like it should. I sprayed WD40 in the area where the bake arm rubs on that plate. It helped, but doesn't seem to be a permanent fix.


----------



## dad004 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fixed. I replaced the spring that controls the idler pulley. Completely ignored it this whole time.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Your Welcome glad we could help.


----------

